# Base Borden Pipes and Drums



## chris_log (29 Jan 2009)

I think this is the right spot for this. Does anyone have contact info for the Base Borden Pipes and Drums (assuming it still exists)? I did a google search and couldn't find any contact info or a website (I don't have DIN access). 

Also, does anyone know the skill level they play at. I have (highly regrettably, and for a number of reasons that I now regret...and it's hard practicing with studious roommates) taken a two year hiatus from playing, and while I'm hopefully going to get back into playing within the next few weeks with a local band, I'll be playing a mediocre level when I get there. Thanks folks.


----------



## chris_log (22 Jul 2009)

Bump.

Anyone got any info (does said pipes and drums still exist)?


----------



## Roy Harding (22 Jul 2009)

I came across an old news release (2006), which referred to the "16 Wing Pipes and Drums") - perhaps you should be searching 16 Wing, rather than CFB Borden?

I didn't pursue it any further - but thought it may be worth mentioning to you.


----------



## the 48th regulator (22 Jul 2009)

I know that the 400 Tactical Helicopter Squadron (400 THS) practices at the Toronto Military Family Resource Centre, every Thursday, as I run my OSISS Group from there, and we have to keep as far away from them to hear ourselves.  The link below may be able to help you, if they have any practices on base, or you may have to travel to Toronto (It's at Downs view, which is easy to get to by Highway).

http://www.sdbsolutions.net/400pipeband/Default.aspx

dileas

tess


----------



## chris_log (23 Jul 2009)

Thanks all for the replies (and PM's). I totally forgot about 400 Sqn.


----------



## MP 811 (23 Jul 2009)

Base Borden still has a voluntary pipe band.  I would suggest to contact someone at the school of music to get a contact name and number as the P & D practice within the school lines.


----------

